# Adductor Canal Block and Femoral Nerve Block



## juliezee (Mar 6, 2018)

The patient had an ACL Repair.

Our Anesthesiologist provided General Anesthesia for the procedure but also performed an Femoral Nerve Block and an Adductor Canal Block for Postoperative Pain.

I feel that both of these blocks are billed with 64447 but there is a MUE of 1 per day on this code. 

His note says the Left Groin was prepped and draped and using ultrasound guidance the femoral and sciatic nerves were visualized. A non stimulating needle was used and after negative aspiration 20ml of .5% Ropivacaine was inject4ed in 5ml increments. The lower leg was then prepped and drapped in sterile fashion 20ml of local was used. The saphenous branch was blocked 8cm above the knee in the medial aspect of the thigh using 5cc of .5% Ropivacaine.

I have 2 questions:
1. Does the above note justify both a femoral and adductor canal block?
2. How do you properly bill for both an Adductor Canal Block and Femoral Block?

01400-S83.512A
64447-59-G89.18/M25.562
64447-59-G89.18/M25.562 or should 64447-59 be on one line with 2 units
76942-26

I would appreciate hearing if anyone bills for Femoral and Adductor Blocks together.
Thank you,
Julie


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 7, 2018)

AMA suggests 64447 for adductor canal single shot injection with MUE 1, I don't see how additional unit would be billed. 


AMA CPT Assistant Nov 2014
Surgery: Nervous System
Question: What is the correct CPT code to report for adductor canal single shot injection for a pain block?

Answer: The adductor canal pain block for a single shot would be reported with code 64447, Injection, anesthetic agent; femoral nerve, single.


----------

